# The 12th World Open Karate Championship – Results (WKO)



## Yokozuna514 (Nov 11, 2019)

The 12th World Open Karate Championship - Results (WKO) - Kyokushin Karate Portal

*The 12th World Open Karate Championship – Results (WKO)*

*Men*
1 Yuji Shimamoto (Japan)
2 Maciej Mazur (Poland)
3 Daiki Kato (Japan)
4 Valeri Dimitrov (Bulgaria)
5 Kosei Ochiai (Japan)
6 Eventas Guzauskas (Lithuania)
7 Yuto Eguchi (Japan)
8 Ilya Yakovlev (Kazakhstan)

*Best Fighting Spirit* – Yuto Eguchi
*Best Technique* – Nazar Nasirov, Irina Valieva

*Women*
1 Juri Minamihara (Japan)
2 Inga Mikstaite (Lithuania)
3 Irina Valieva (Russia)
4 Yui Kikukawa (Japan)


----------



## DKK (Nov 11, 2019)

This was a good world tournament


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Nov 12, 2019)

DKK said:


> This was a good world tournament


Yes, quite a few exciting knockouts and that was quite a field of competitors.


----------

